# Questions About Saltwater



## chothia28 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there i need help with saltwater i mean
evryone tells me it is too much work
but is it really that complicated?

what do i need and have to do?
(MONTHLY,WEEKLY,OR EVEN DAILY?)

if i was to get a tank i was looking
to get a BIOCUBE not too big or not too small
as they have the skimmer and all built in!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It can be as hard or as easy as you want - jut like a freshwater tank.

To get a better idea of what might go into setting up a tank, check out people's tank threads - there are many informative ones to choose from, each offering a different approach to nano-reefing.

That being said, expect the typical daily/weekly/monthly maintenance:
daily - monitor tank, feed, clean where necessary, top off evaporated water
weekly - change water, clean out skimmer cup (if in use), monitor water parameters
Monthly - clean out filters, change out media (carbon, etc)

That being said, there's a lot more to just those few items to maintaining a successful salt water tank. I recommend you read up on people's threads, as well as consult some great online resources like wetwebmedia for beginner tips and info. As well, there are a wealth of Marine specific forums that you might want to check out for more info.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec has definitely started you off in the right direction. Do your research and visit a few fellow hobbyists tanks. You can spend months reading up on something you can learn in a few minutes just by getting a visual of what is going on.

To add what Eric has said. IMO the bigger the tank the easier to maintain and with a larger water volume you have more time to react when parameters fall out of line.

There are several individuals that have recently stepped into the SW world with Nano setups. Read their threads and ask lots of questions.

Some nano setups do have skimmers built in but most do not. A skimmer is not a necessity and depends on water change habbits, bio load etc.

Good Luck !

Chris


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I have not started my SW tank yet, but I can tell you that this forum is an excellent starting point. I also strongly recommend purchasing a "How to" book. Big Als have several to start with. I purchased my first one from there and it provided a lot of good information regarding Setup, Maintenance, species (Fish, Soft/Hard Inverts, etc...) and how to spot deseases and problems in the tank. I can't remember the name of the book (I'm at work), but a very good, just enough detail, to get me starting with the research phase of the hobby.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I baught my 12 gl from underthesea .... I dont do much with my tanks and I dont have a skimmer .
As far as im concerned all you need is rock ,sand , salt ,hydrometer and astrea snails !
If you want corals You should have flat worm exit and joes juice and your good to go.....dip all new corals in flat worm exit ...

water change 2x a week and your set !

I think underthesea has everything but flat worm exit ....
To me saltwater is verry simple and freshwater is more confusing lol 
Good luck!!


----------



## chothia28 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow thanks a lot guys very informative!!

but just a quick question!
what is "flat worm exit" as blossom112
mentioned
is it some type of liquid chemical or what???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

flat worms are very bad and smother and kill corals you cant stop from getting them really but you can save corals from a certain death by using flat worm exit .. it is very hard to find ,I believe its a chemical and I use about 4 cups of tank water and 2 to 3 drops and leave the corals in it for about 15 to 20 min .
big als do not and wont carry this product . I did get mine at north american fish breeders , and is very expensive for such a small bottle .
If they dont have any left chances are you wont find it .
utc has a dip where he uses iodine ... maybe he could explain that


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a good read for you


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thats a great read!!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Here is a good read for you


Favorite line from the article:

_"If all your corals are dying or recessing, the thing that sucks is probably you."_


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Favorite line from the article:
> 
> _"If all your corals are dying or recessing, the thing that sucks is probably you."_


I like this one better



> Smash and kill them in assorted creative ways! Although it will do nothing for the coral, it may make you feel a bit better.


Did you write this article Ameek?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, but I could completely sympathize. 

Although I never want to have to deal with AEFW. I'm already on guard with Interceptor and levamisole


----------

